# Video: CaseIH 8930 Tractor Sold $84,500 on Iowa Auction



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's video of the 1998 CaseIH 8930 tractor with 2,990 hours selling for new record sale price of $84,500 on Nov. 10, 2012 farm retirement auction in northwest Iowa:






Happy Thanksgiving everyone in HayTalk!

Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------

